# zero rust vs rust encapsulator



## tspring (Sep 7, 2011)

I was thinking about sand blasting my 66 LeMans body and then spraying the entire body with zero rust or rust encapsulator from top to bottom. This way I can work on the dinks and dents with body fillers without worrying about flash rusting.Does this sound like a good plan. Also what are yalls opinion of zero rust compared to rust encapsulator. zero rust is about half the price of rust encapsulator. I know you can apply rust encapsulator over body filler and apply body filler over rust encapsulator but uncertain about zero rust.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I applied a coat of epoxy primer to do the body work over it will accomplish the same thing (seal out moisture) and be cheaper and a tougher finish for sanding into.

http://s1098.photobucket.com/albums/g372/instg8ter/1966 Tempest/

Brian


----------



## tspring (Sep 7, 2011)

My problem is that the body has surface rust in spots The rust is not bad enough to cut out but will require some filler to smooth out.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

you can spot hit those with either product, i used rust reformer on spots just hit it with a wire wheel and then encapsulate the area that has rust (those products convert rust) you dont need them on good bare metal. Then hit the whole car in epoxy as a base for the body work to grip too and it will seal out any moisture and dry hard as ceramic. if you kiss through it to metal have rattle can of GOOD "etching primer" handy and spot prime the metal to avoid rust....:cheers


----------

